# Converting SLX double to single ring



## MaxBS (Mar 30, 2008)

Hey,

im looking at buying the SLX chainset double, but I dont need the bash or the granny ring.

What tools or further parts would I need to remove the bash and the granny ring?

Cheers

Shimano SLX Chainset Double M665 | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

A T-30 Torx wrench.


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

i'm doing the same with my truvativ crankset. the only thing extra i need is shorter nuts and maybe bolts b/c without the bash guard the bolts bottom out before the chain ring is tight. not sure if the slx is the same.


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

ak pura vida said:


> i'm doing the same with my truvativ crankset. the only thing extra i need is shorter nuts and maybe bolts b/c without the bash guard the bolts bottom out before the chain ring is tight. not sure if the slx is the same.


I just ground the female side of the chainring bolts down a couple mm on an SLX double, or buy shorter bolts.

DRS


----------



## ak pura vida (Dec 15, 2008)

thanks might try that.

pv


----------



## notinuse (May 9, 2011)

would really like to see pics of this mod when completed. what size chain ring are you considering? sounds like these cranks are pretty decent for the money.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

ak pura vida said:


> i'm doing the same with my truvativ crankset. the only thing extra i need is shorter nuts and maybe bolts b/c without the bash guard the bolts bottom out before the chain ring is tight. not sure if the slx is the same.


There are metal inserts in the SLX bash so you don't crush it. They slide right out of the bash guard so you can use them as spacers for the chainring bolts.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

And if you have any old cranks lying around you can just pop the chainring bolts out of those and they'll work just fine.


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

You might have to hack saw the granny ring tabs off to get them to fit with some chain guides. I didn't have to with mine on my SX trail but I would have had to if I wanted to put them on my V10. Solid cranks though.


----------



## notinuse (May 9, 2011)

the guy at my lbs tried to talk me out of this because he said it would throw off the chainline. he then went on about single speed specific cranks stating that "any" after market crankset is better than stock... and he said he could get me the slx for 260 dollars... i pretty much hung up the phone. we all know this is not true based on the kick ass reviews done here on mtbr... 
so cant you just place a spacer in between your rear cog and hub to adjust the chainline to match the chain ring? also if you install a single speed specific chain ring then whats the difference between a single speed specific crank and the slx with a single speed ring? 
honestly i think the guy i spoke to on the phone is full of crap and he is just concerned with selling me really expensive turds... 
I know that a lot of people believe its a good thing to support your lbs but im done with them. way overpriced and full of crap. I can get everything online and i can install everything myself.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

notinuse said:


> the guy at my lbs tried to talk me out of this because he said it would throw off the chainline. he then went on about single speed specific cranks stating that "any" after market crankset is better than stock... and he said he could get me the slx for 260 dollars... i pretty much hung up the phone. we all know this is not true based on the kick ass reviews done here on mtbr...
> so cant you just place a spacer in between your rear cog and hub to adjust the chainline to match the chain ring? also if you install a single speed specific chain ring then whats the difference between a single speed specific crank and the slx with a single speed ring?
> honestly i think the guy i spoke to on the phone is full of crap and he is just concerned with selling me really expensive turds...
> I know that a lot of people believe its a good thing to support your lbs but im done with them. way overpriced and full of crap. I can get everything online and i can install everything myself.


Yup, he's full of $h!t. The middle chainring has the right spacing for a chainguide, which is necessary for running a single front ring. I use a MRP G2 Mini with my SLX crankset, it works great.


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

notinuse said:


> the guy at my lbs tried to talk me out of this because he said it would throw off the chainline. he then went on about single speed specific cranks stating that "any" after market crankset is better than stock... and he said he could get me the slx for 260 dollars... i pretty much hung up the phone. we all know this is not true based on the kick ass reviews done here on mtbr...
> so cant you just place a spacer in between your rear cog and hub to adjust the chainline to match the chain ring? also if you install a single speed specific chain ring then whats the difference between a single speed specific crank and the slx with a single speed ring?
> honestly i think the guy i spoke to on the phone is full of crap and he is just concerned with selling me really expensive turds...
> I know that a lot of people believe its a good thing to support your lbs but im done with them. way overpriced and full of crap. I can get everything online and i can install everything myself.


Are you asking about a single speed or 1x9?

SS on a freehub you can adjust the single rear cog for perfect chainline. 
1x9 it can be tricky depending on the chainline of the frame, and may require spacers up front on the ring to bring it inboard a bit.
There's little mechanical difference between single and double ring outboard BB cranks, the chainline may vary a tad but that's it.
Find out what the chainline is on your bike if you want to go 1x9. If you're doing SS on a freehub then the only benefit to a single ring crank over a double is that it is a tiny bit lighter and cleaner looking without the granny mount tabs (which you'll need if running a bash sandwich).


----------



## illnotsick (Mar 28, 2011)

I used an Lg1+ with no issues. The guy is trying to get your money or he doesn't know what he's talking about


----------



## notinuse (May 9, 2011)

post count 10 hurray... i can post links and stuff now!


----------



## notinuse (May 9, 2011)

This guy was reviewing the slx cranks and this is how he set it up.








Heres the link to his page...
Shimano SLX FC-M665 Crank Review - Pinkbike.com
looks like he used different chainring bolts cause doesnt the slx come with torque heads?
do i really need the hallowtech crank install tool? its only 3 bucks but why not use a big flat headed screwdriver instead?


----------



## stumblemumble (Mar 31, 2006)

notinuse said:


> do i really need the hallowtech crank install tool? its only 3 bucks but why not use a big flat headed screwdriver instead?


You do need it. It's not for the chainring bolts. It's for the axle preload. Just get the $3 nylon/plastic one though, not the one with the handle. The preload should only be finger tightened with the tool.


----------



## notinuse (May 9, 2011)

so how is it coming? whats the chain line like? is it different from your old cranks?


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

stumblemumble said:


> You do need it. It's not for the chainring bolts. It's for the axle preload. Just get the $3 nylon/plastic one though, not the one with the handle. The preload should only be finger tightened with the tool.


although if your taking it off for the first time it might be on pretty tight. i had to use some vice grips the first time i did it.


----------

